# Help with Breeder in Texas



## Skydiver Chile (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi everyone, new member here. I have owned 4 GSD's in the past and all have been incredible dogs. I am in the market for a puppy again and have been looking at East German lines as this time I want something more than a companion.
I was told Sudenblick German Shpherds is a good reputable breeder in Texas, has any one had any experience with them and what has been the experience like?
I spoke with the lady today although it took several calls to get hold of her, she seemed knowledgeable and happy to help.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Feb 14, 2013)

I am Tanya's friend. I know all her dogs, and she has one of my brood bitches, who I kept three daughters from, I liked her so well. I also have grandchildren I have kept back. Kyra is a very good dog.

Tell her what you want, and she will pick the pup and the litter. She is not hard to get hold of, she was not feeling very well.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the fact that they award the puppy buyer for working their pups. Sounds like a breeder who gets involved with their clients. And it provides some motivation for the puppy buyer to actually work their pups.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't know them personally, but if I remember correctly, I liked the fact that they don't require you to return your pup in their guarantee. Most seem to throw the 'return the dog to them' into their guarantee, knowing full well that most people would NOT do that, thus not requiring them to fulfill their warranty.


----------



## Skydiver Chile (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank You all.. for replying, sounds like a good breeder.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I just had a very nice and long conversation with Tanya about a puppy I may put a deposit on. She was very friendly and told me great details about her dogs personality, etc. Learned a bit more about pin-hip too. I have a 10hour drive to get to her so I feel very good about her and her program.


----------

